# Central Locking



## blo333 (Jan 27, 2010)

hey all, got a quick question. 

i've got a 2007 Nissan 350Z and the central locking only locks the passanger door.

what happens is when i'm inside my car, i click the central lock button (found next the side mirror controls and power window controls) and it only locks the passanger side? :wtf:

i thought it would lock both doors? does anyone have the same issue?

i can lock both doors if i use the lock on the door hinge, but i figure the central lock button would do this operation?

please let me know if your 350Z has the same issue.

Thanks


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Does the FOB lock all the doors when you arm it? If so then you have a main switch issue. If not then you have a driverside lock actuator issue.


----------



## blo333 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Outkast. 

I've contacted 2 Nissan dealerships and they say that this is how the Z33 is built, so its all good. 

cheers


----------

